

My first jQuery plugin: Electric Slide, a slideshow for text and code - nonrecursive
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/electric-slide/examples/introduction/introduction.html

======
nonrecursive
For the past few months I've been very interested in figuring out how to
communicate programming ideas well. My friend Pat put together a great way to
show what happens to some Ruby code as it's evaluated, and I put together this
plugin to make it easier to do what he did.

In the introduction, which I've linked to, I've tried to explain what the
plugin does, how it's useful, and the basics of how to use it. I'd love any
feedback on the code or on my attempt to explain it. Thanks!

